# RB25det



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

does anyone have knowledge of this motor or own one? how is the aftermarket? how does run stock? lots of torque? is a meticulas engine?
thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you mean RB20DET?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

No I think he meant the RB25DET as posted. I found some links.

http://vk.qgl.org/cars/highperf/stimps.shtml

http://www.topsecretjpn.com/Engine-engl.htm

Enter RB25DET on google search and you get a whole list... lot in Japanese though so you might have to babelfish it...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ohhh ok


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

*thanks it s the RB25det*

so any opionion on the motor over a sr20det?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

If you are planning on doing a swap on a 240, the only way to go is SR20. If it was a drag only car, maybe do an RB26. SR cars are way better balanced than an RB powered car.


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

i would agree, the SR20DET would be a better choice in a 240, its made for that car, and the weight to HP ratio in the 240 with that engine is better then that of the RB26 or 25. the front to back weight ratio is MUCH better as well. that would be a tight swap, BUT i think that you would eventually want the Sr because your car will handle better and be a better alround car. IF your planing an all drag car, and nuttin else, go for it with the RB26. thats my take one that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

*balance is great*

and i dont want an all out drag car but i do wnat to be able to pull 13's without dropping too much dough because really i wont be drifting or road racing...so i wnat a clean daily that can rip these domestics and hondas...


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

The RB25det can work but you would have to use a GTS-T or GTS-M (auto tranny) rear end. They are RWD but if you go this route you may need the HICAS Eliminator from stillen.
The Skyline comes with various engines 
RB20DE (base engine), RB25DE (GTS),RB25DET (GTS-T or M ) RB26DETT GTR.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

*man its a tough descion*

still no 100 percent what to do i would go for the s13 due to the availiablity of everything over the rb25det but with it being 50hp over and ahh forget i will do the s13..


----------

